# 1953 Columbia 3-star Deluxe Barn find



## TXClassics (Nov 9, 2015)

I recently picked up a 1953 Columbia Three-Star Deluxe from a museum where it had been for 45 years. A quick wash, polish, and detailing revealed a really neat original paint bike! Too bad that the chrome fenders have started to flake and break down... 


I'd like to get your thoughts on what's a fair value on this bike, and is it worthwhile to simply blast and paint the fenders to match the rest of the bike? 


When I found it:








Time for a bath:




After a quick detail and polish:




















~Peter


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 9, 2015)

Columbias (and other similar badged Westfields) are great riding bikes. Only think I'd do is take a heat gun or hair dryer and loosen up that reflector tape, and use a plastic spatula or scraper to remove, then finish up with some GooBGone. Put some new tubes and tires on...and ride!

Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2015)

I agree with Darcie. Painting the fenders would ruin that bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 9, 2015)

In my opinion, The bike looks great i would not paint the fenders, leave them alone i just sold a set of nice chrome ones, but if you search you would be able to find a nice set of chrome ones if it bothers you. Sweat bike enjoy riding it!!


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 9, 2015)

That bike looks really good. The chrome rims and other parts should clean up even a little more. With new tires it'll make a great riding bike. I also wouldn't paint the fenders, it's easy enough to upgrade to ones with better chrome. But the ones on it don't look bad and add a little character.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow!
Better than mine by far. And mine is nice in my opinion. Even has the same front fork damage on the tank.
But, yours is amazing!

Value...I quit guessing that, as I'm always incorrect. But, that otiginal paint condition will put at the higher spectrum of the scale, for sure.

Mine is a 1951 Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol. 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rodeo1988 (Nov 9, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Wow!
> Better than mine by far. And mine is nice in my opinion. Even has the same front fork damage on the tank.
> But, yours is amazing!
> 
> ...




 THANKS for posting I have it the matching color, my missing the rack I was told my 1954's but I don't know All I know ride smooth.....


----------



## rodeo1988 (Nov 9, 2015)

rodeo1988 said:


> THANKS for posting I have it the matching color, my missing the rack I was told my 1954's but I don't know All I know ride smooth.....    View attachment 249835


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 9, 2015)

My '51 Hiway Patrol didn't have a rear rack when I got it, probably had one from the factory but I actually kinda liked it without....different, more motorcycle-ish. And I upgraded it to the full guard when I restored it. As you can see, it was in tough shape.....

Now with my black and white paint, my siren and police license plate, it's a cop motorcycle/bicycle. 

Darcie


----------



## spoker (Nov 9, 2015)

chrome matches the rest of the bike,doin anything with just the fenders will make them stand out like s--t on a dance floor!!!!


----------



## TXClassics (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses guys! I was already leaning towards just maintaining it as is for now. Looking for some old-school whitewalls to install, trying to avoid the Wal-Mart white-walls... I somehow lost my old account here on the CABE, but I've been around for awhile. Here are a few of my other bikes:










~Peter


----------



## the2finger (Nov 9, 2015)

NICE DeSoto


----------



## dave429 (Nov 9, 2015)

I too agree with Darcie. The patina matches, get rid of the stickers, put on some fresh tires and leave it as is. Beautiful original bike. Get out and ride it!


----------



## mrg (Nov 10, 2015)

As you can see by mine 53 Goodyear Double Eagle, I agree with leaving it like it is (I've owned mine 25 yrs.), just clean, lube & ride, great bike!


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 10, 2015)

I wouldn't paint the fenders. Since you cleaned the paint (and it looks great in it natural patina) I would see no problem cleaning the chrome fenders with the old tin foil and vinegar or water trick. I tried this on my 63 Flightliner and was amazed as to the results.


----------

